# .44 mag rifle



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm considering buying a handi-rifle in .44 mag for a deer rifle. Just thought it would be a fun round to plink with and hunt with occasionally. I will be mounting a scope on it. I have a .308 I would use most of the time. Most shots where I hunt are in the 50-75 yard range, but could possibly be about 125 yards. 

Not sure what to expect with this caliber as far as trajectory and terminal performance on deer. Any bullets or bullet weights that you'd recommend, or NOT recommend? Do you typically get an exit wound with this caliber? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

My uncle, who I deer hunt with, uses a 44 and shoots Federal Fusion ammo. He has had good results.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I grew up hunting with an old winchester .44. It was a great gun. I shot a few deer with it. I would use the hollow point bullets and at close range it would really mess a deer up. Most of the time there would be an exit. Due to the ejection on the top we mounted the scope on the side and I found it harder to shoot so after 2 seasons I took it off. I still have that old gun but I no longer hunt with it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Hornady Factory Ammo loaded with the 300 grain XTP would be on my short list. So would Federal Cast Core 300 grain ammo. I would stay away from ammo lighter than 240 grains, though federal makes a nice 210 grain hunting load, I prefer heavier bullets in this caliber. Hornady is also making the new leverevolution ammo in .44 Mag and I would certianly look at that as well. 

Buffalo Bore...expensive but impressive! 
http://www.buffalobore.com/ammunition/default.htm\

Garret also makes some wicked stuff that should be fine in your H&R rifle.
http://www.garrettcartridges.com/products.asp Again, expensive, and maybe overkil for deer, but still impressive stuff!


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I would like to be able to use that gun in the shotgun zone.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

Zarathustra said:


> I would like to be able to use that gun in the shotgun zone.


I was told that, in Indiana they can use a centerfire rifle as long as it uses "pistol" ammo


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Have the Ruger carbine .44 cal / scope with a 2 - 7 scope. I have not shot past 100 yards with the gun. Have taken many deer up to 70 yards. One shot - always a pass thru - never had to look far - less than 20 yards.

shooting remington core lokt 275 JHP Hunting loads. Hard to find but just got 2 boxes out of Williams Gun in flint two week ago.

My fav swamp - close in gun.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Two of us in our hunting group use ruger semi autos with scopes. I use a handloaded 270 grain speer gold dot soft point and it always exits and the deer don't go far. My uncle uses 240 grain hornady xtp hollow point and they work excellent also. I would say pass thru's on 95% of shots taken. Furthermore at 100 yards my ruger will keep a 2 inch group, great for a short, light carbine. .44 Mag is a superb whitetail caliber


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I used my Dad's Ruger carbine in '96 to take a nice buck. Double lung shot, small entry and LARGE exit wound shooting 300 grain hollows I believe. Deer went less than 30 yards.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. Sounds like there are a lot of bullets and weights that all work well in this caliber.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

We had a .44 mag Ruger carbine years ago. While deer have been killed with it, I can't think of many rifles/calibers I'd put lower on my list, if was was actually going to go buy something. A good 20 ga slug runs rings around a .44 mag.
If you want something short for brush, a short action .308 is a super choice. IMHO


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> I'm considering buying a handi-rifle in .44 mag for a deer rifle. Just thought it would be a fun round to plink with and hunt with occasionally. I will be mounting a scope on it. I have a .308 I would use most of the time. Most shots where I hunt are in the 50-75 yard range, but could possibly be about 125 yards.
> 
> Not sure what to expect with this caliber as far as trajectory and terminal performance on deer. Any bullets or bullet weights that you'd recommend, or NOT recommend? Do you typically get an exit wound with this caliber? Any info would be appreciated.


I just received a email sale flier that you just might be interested in regarding .44 magnum ammo. 

I'm attaching the link below:


http://www.wholesalehunter.com/prod...sic+44RemMag+240gr+HiShok+JHP&productid=23842

Looks like just what the doctor ordered,...


----------



## reelbusy2 (Jan 15, 2005)

My Dad has the Ruger 44 he used for years then he got the 06 10 years ago and we haven't seen the Ruger for 10 years.We hunt the western UP.


----------



## keweenaw Lung-buster (May 4, 2008)

I have a .44 Ruger Deer Carbine and have taken a number of deer with it. I use a hopped up 200 gr. jacketed hollow point (hand load) that has proven to be effective. My longest shot on a deer was about 110 yards. Have never lost a deer with it. Exit wounds are likely on broad side shots. Shot one deer quartering away from me...no exit, but I did find the slug just about ready to break through the hide in the chest/brisket area - excellent penetration.


----------

